# Creating highlight white in illustrator/photoshop for CMYK on dark shirts



## wearthefund (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I know I can produce a halftone white base in illustrator for CMYK printing by inverting the original image in grayscale. My question is how do I create the highlight white film? I have Sep Studio and can go to simulated process, but was curious if there was a way to do this with traditional CMYK. 

Thank you!


----------

